# φωτογραφίες



## LoraLanguage

When someone takes a photo of you in America you say "cheese". What you say in Greece?

Take a photo = τραβάω/τραβώ φωτογραφίες ή φωτογραφίζω 

I take a photo of you = Σε φωτογραφίζω 

But can I say this with the other verb (τραβάω φωτογραφίες)?


----------



## διαφορετικός

I have found the following examples, searching for "τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία" with an internet search engine:
"τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία ενός UFO"
"τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία του παππού του"
"τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία της γυναίκας του"
"τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από το συμβάν"
"τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από την παραλία"
"Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία του εαυτού της"
My assumption is that you can also say: "Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από μένα" and "τραβάω μια φωτογραφία σου"
The term "μια φωτογραφία σου" seems to be quite frequent.


----------



## LoraLanguage

διαφορετικός said:


> I have found the following examples, searching for "τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία" with an internet search engine:
> "τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία ενός UFO"
> "τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία του παππού του"
> "τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία της γυναίκας του"
> "τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από το συμβάν"
> "τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από την παραλία"
> "Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία του εαυτού της"
> My assumption is that you can also say: "Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από μένα" and "τραβάω μια φωτογραφία σου"
> The term "μια φωτογραφία σου" seems to be quite frequent.



Thank you very much for the help! This information is very useful! I wondered if I can say "τραβάω μια φωτογραφία σου", too.


----------



## sotos

LoraLanguage said:


> When someone takes a photo of you in America you say "cheese". What you say in Greece?



To πουλάκι (_the birdy_, with sexual connotations 



) .


----------



## BrendaP

The verb I learned for taking photographs is βγάζω. Is it wrong to say βγάζω φωτογραφίες?


----------



## LoraLanguage

BrendaP said:


> The verb I learned for taking photographs is βγάζω. Is it wrong to say βγάζω φωτογραφίες?


This must be said by some native speaker but I looked on Internet and I found many places in which was written "βγάζω φωτογραφίες". So I think it's correct!


----------



## LoraLanguage

sotos said:


> To πουλάκι (_the birdy_, with sexual connotations
> 
> 
> 
> ) .


Is this the only used word? But if you don't want to be with sexual connotations...?


----------



## sotos

BrendaP said:


> The verb I learned for taking photographs is βγάζω. Is it wrong to say βγάζω φωτογραφίες?


It is not wrong. It's quite common.


----------



## sotos

LoraLanguage said:


> But if you don't want to be with sexual connotations...?


You don't have other choise, if you want to speak Greek 
Some use the english "cheese", however. You can also say, "χαμογελάστε" (smile).


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Sotos.


----------



## LoraLanguage

sotos said:


> You don't have other choise, if you want to speak Greek
> Some use the english "cheese", however. You can also say, "χαμογελάστε" (smile).


Ok, I understand. I just wanted to ask. Thanks.


----------



## Perseas

LoraLanguage said:


> When someone takes a photo of you in America you say "cheese". What you say in Greece?
> 
> Take a photo = τραβάω/τραβώ φωτογραφίες ή φωτογραφίζω ή βγάζω φωτογραφίες
> 
> I take a photo of you = Σε φωτογραφίζω ή σε βγάζω (μία) φωτογραφία
> 
> But can I say this with the other verb (τραβάω φωτογραφίες)? Yes, it means I take photos of someone else/something.


Βγάζω φωτογραφίες means also that someone takes photos of myself.
«Θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες για την αστυνομική μου ταυτότητα»


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> My assumption is that you can also say: "Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από μένα"


Με έβγαλε/τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία is better.
(In "Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από μένα", Τράβηξε isn't imperative, is it?)


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> Με έβγαλε/τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία is better.
> (In "Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από μένα", Τράβηξε isn't imperative, is it?)



Here is written that "τράβηξε" is imperative for 2nd person singular and of course also the form of the verb "τραβάω" for 3rd person singular past simple tense. So is it important what it's in this sentence? I mean does this change the grammar or the structure of the sentence?
http://cooljugator.com/gr/τραβώ

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> (In "Τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία από μένα", Τράβηξε isn't imperative, is it?)


No, I wanted to express it in the indicative.


----------



## Perseas

LoraLanguage said:


> Here is written that "τράβηξε" is imperative for 2nd person singular and of course also the form of the verb "τραβάω" for 3rd person singular past simple tense. So is it important what it's in this sentence? I mean does this change the grammar or the structure of the sentence?
> http://cooljugator.com/gr/τραβώ
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


«τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία» means both "he/she took a photo" (indicative) and "(you) take a photo" (imperative). That's why I asked the question. But διαφορετικός said it's indicative.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> «τράβηξε μια φωτογραφία» means both "he/she took a photo" (indicative) and "(you) take a photo" (imperative). That's why I asked the question. But διαφορετικός said it's indicative.


Ok, I understood.  I asked because I was not sure if this matters.


----------

